# Please Think Positive Thoughts For Me Tomorrow ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I feel kind of selfish asking for your positive thoughts ... because it seems like so many of you have more serious things going on right now. 

Tomorrow I am going to have surgery for a much needed dental implant. I have procrastinated long enough. 

Last year, and one night while talking on the phone with Kerry, we started laughing our heads off about sometihng. I was lying down on the bed ... and, by some freak accident, I dropped the phone ... and, it knocked off the crown on one of my front teeth! :w00t: And, because the natural tooth is so small, the crown could not be glued back on again. So, I've been wearing a retainer to hold the crown in place. 

I have a great surgeon, who is also an MD. However, my stomach is in knots tonight. I doubt I will sleep at all. I am not so worried about the extraction of the tooth, bone graft, and implant surgery itself ... but, the aftermath. 

I am going to be sedated ... but, I am a trip. I am usually one who can tell the doctor and staff their conversations afterwards! So, I forewarn them to be nice what they say about me. :HistericalSmiley: 

Because I had a frightening and serious case of orbital and facial cellulitis several years ago ... and, was admitted to the hospital right from the doctor's office ... I become nervous with anything that has to be done in the facial area. I will be on antibiotics ... but, higher dses are usually very hard on my system. That's another stress. 

So, if you could please think positive thoughts for me, I would really appreciate it. Little prayers would help, too. Thank you, friends.:tender:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Dear Marie, you are not being selfish at all. And you have all my thoughts and prayers in the world. 

Whenever things make me nervous, I always try and tell myself, this time next week it will be all over with.

(Truth is, I get nervous too, I am the worst patient ever, but torture everyone else, to take care of themselves)

Hugs and Love,
Christine


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sweet, Beautiful Marie -- I will be praying for you until I hear that your surgery is over and you're feeling better.

Hope all goes well. Hugs


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

You are on my prayer list, sweet Marie. Like Christine said, it will be over soon and be just a memory. Update us when you feel well enough.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You don't have to worry about a thing, Sweetheart...we will all be hovering over you to protect you. We will be:grouphug:.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers for you Marie! I might have to get a root canal and I'm scared to death!! I'd rather have a baby!!!!LOL


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers that you will recover quickly,Marie.:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh dear Marie... you should feel free to ask for prayers and support any time about anything!! 
I am a bit 'dental-phobic' and with your past experience can fully understand your concern.... but You have lots and lots prayers going out that it will be a 'breeze" and tomorrow we'll get that great update that it's all over and wasn't anything to it! :thumbsup:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

sending lots of prayers dear Marie, HUGS. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am sending you positive thoughts and prayers in the hopes that all goes well for you tomorrow and that you recover quickly.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I will certainly pray that everything goes smoothly for you, Marie! 

Hugs and love,


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers that everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

We'll be thinking of you tomorrow Marie, hang in there, it will be OK.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dear Marie - I'm sending prayers and positive thoughts to you that the whole procedure will be a lot less traumatic than you're worried about. I had my first root canal last year and was scared to death about it. I think I pictured the movie Marathon Man. Well I went in and the woman was as gentle as a butterfly and she said okay that's it. I said "That's what?" and she said I was done. I was shocked. I usually have a lot of pain from keeping my little mouth open (hey, I know, I'm really a big mouth) but even that wasn't as bad. The fear was the worst thing. Try to sleep and know we're there with you before, during and after. Love you.:smootch:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers too. I'm sure it will be fine and you'll be back home wondering why you were even worried about it. 
Hugs!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Marie, I hope the surgery goes well tomorrow. I understand your apprehension. I am the same way with dental work. But, try to stay positive and envision yourself on the road to success with your implant....the power of the mind is incredible. I will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Marie, you know that I am sending lots of love and healing thoughts to you. I've had implants (teeth, not boobs, lol) and really didn't have much discomfort. Please update us when you can.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up a prayers and sending positive energy your way! Big hugs ♥.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Just said my morning prayers Marie, and asked God to watch over you, that all goest perfectly and lay His healing hands on you, to comfort you.

All my love,
Christine


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is Thurs. afternoon in Vienna & you are in my thoughts (along w/a couple of other things!)! 'Praying healing.
I am allergic to local anesthesia (anaphylactic shock allergic) so you are big time on my mind! Please up-date us when you are back home & lucid!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Keeping you in my prayers today. You will be up and around in no time. Just hang on to the phone next time....Oh I know, how about handsfree next time


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers today. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - thinking of you today and hoping all goes well. :wub::wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Marie, I wish I had seen this post yesterday so I could have added you to my prayer list last night, but I said a prayer for you, just now. I'll be checking for updates...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Marie....Good luck tomorrow and I will say prayers for you! Please let us know how you are doing and after that, you can smile that beautiful smile for us!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Yay!! I made it!:chili::chili::chili: 

I am responding to all of your posts. But, before I do that, I wanted to let all of you know I have been home since one o'clock ... and, I am doing fine. I have a little bit of pain, but, I am taking Advil and I expect to be feeling great in a day or two.

I am on antibiotics (Amoxicillin ... 500mg three times a day) for a week. Next Thursday I go back for a check-up. 

The whole procedure ... tooth extraction, bone graft, and implant, took less than an hour. The doctor and staff were super. 

I can't thank all of you enough for you being so thoughtful and caring ... you really helped me get through this last night and this morning. You have no idea how comforting it was. I love all of you!:tender::smootch::heart:

Now, I am going to thank each of you individually ... starting with the firsts below!:tender:



allheart said:


> Oh Dear Marie, you are not being selfish at all. And you have all my thoughts and prayers in the world.
> 
> Whenever things make me nervous, I always try and tell myself, this time next week it will be all over with.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, sweet, sweet, Christine.:tender::heart:

I am a lot like you ... that when something like this is on the agenda ... I usually try and remind myself that it will be all over in a certain timeframe. This time, I don't know what concerned me the most. For one thing, since I knew I was getting an IV ... I was on edge worrying that they would have a difficult time finding a vein in my arm. And, I had already decided that I wouldn't go through having them try to find a vein in my hand. A long story ... but, I need an experienced person to draw my blood. I don't mind the actual blood drawing, but, after someone attempts to stick me after seven times, then it gets to be too much with bruises, etc. Today though, Dr, Vigliante did it himself ... used a tiny needle ... and, he was successful the first time around!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Sweet, Beautiful Marie -- I will be praying for you until I hear that your surgery is over and you're feeling better.
> 
> Hope all goes well. Hugs


Thank you so much, Lynn. I appreciate you care and understand. I always think that you are the one who has gone through so much and are such a brave woman. My procedure was nothing compared to what you have endured. Sending you love and hugs.:smootch::tender:



Madison's Mom said:


> You are on my prayer list, sweet Marie. Like Christine said, it will be over soon and be just a memory. Update us when you feel well enough.


Thank you so much, Glenda.:tender: I am doing fine right now. I feel like I'll sleep better tonight! Thank you for the prayers ... I really do believe they help. And, it is always a comfort to know friends care so much.:wub:



Sylie said:


> You don't have to worry about a thing, Sweetheart...we will all be hovering over you to protect you. We will be:grouphug:.


Awww ... Sylvia. Thank you, so, so much.:smootch::heart: When I was sitting in the dental chair this morning ... I actually closed my eyes and envisioned you ladies right there with me. I really did. It was so comforting.

Thank God, though ... that I didn't start talking to all of you! I'm afraid then the doctor would have cancelled my surgery. :HistericalSmiley:



Furbabies mom said:


> Prayers for you Marie! I might have to get a root canal and I'm scared to death!! I'd rather have a baby!!!!LOL


Thank you, Deborah. :tender:Honestly, the root canals are nothing these days. There are not like it was years ago ... in fact, my last root canal was painless. When do you plan to have your root canal? Please let us know so we can be there for you, too.:wub:



chichi said:


> Sending thoughts and prayers that you will recover quickly,Marie.:grouphug:


Thank you so very much, Jill. Your thoughts and prayers mean the world to me. :tender:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh dear Marie... you should feel free to ask for prayers and support any time about anything!!
> I am a bit 'dental-phobic' and with your past experience can fully understand your concern.... but You have lots and lots prayers going out that it will be a 'breeze" and tomorrow we'll get that great update that it's all over and wasn't anything to it! :thumbsup:


Thank you so much, Terry.:smootch::tender: I am doing fine. Just a tad discomfort from a little pain. But, I think of what Kitzel went through a few days ago ... and, this does not compare! Thank you again for the prayers and support ... it really is a comfort and means the world to me.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

yay!!:aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good news!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Marie, I'm so glad that it's behind you! My experience was pretty painless, and I hope yours will be, too.

Hugs, girlfriend!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mfa said:


> sending lots of prayers dear Marie, HUGS. :grouphug:


Thank you so much, Florence. Hugs and love to you and Pearlan.:smootch::wub:



lynda said:


> I am sending you positive thoughts and prayers in the hopes that all goes well for you tomorrow and that you recover quickly.rayer:rayer:rayer:


Thank you so much, Lynda. I really appreciate your thoughts and prayers. :tender::wub:



zooeysmom said:


> I will certainly pray that everything goes smoothly for you, Marie!
> 
> Hugs and love,


Thank you very much, Elisabeth. :wub::tender:



maggieh said:


> Prayers that everything goes smoothly for you!


Thank you so much, Maggie.:tender:



Maglily said:


> We'll be thinking of you tomorrow Marie, hang in there, it will be OK.


Awww ... thank you, Brenda.:tender: I'm okay tonight. I think the antiobiotics are going to be hard on my tummy ... but, I'll get through that, too. Thanks, again, for caring.



Snowbody said:


> Dear Marie - I'm sending prayers and positive thoughts to you that the whole procedure will be a lot less traumatic than you're worried about. I had my first root canal last year and was scared to death about it. I think I pictured the movie Marathon Man. Well I went in and the woman was as gentle as a butterfly and she said okay that's it. I said "That's what?" and she said I was done. I was shocked. I usually have a lot of pain from keeping my little mouth open (hey, I know, I'm really a big mouth) but even that wasn't as bad. The fear was the worst thing. Try to sleep and know we're there with you before, during and after. Love you.:smootch:


Thank you, darling Sue. :smootch::heart: I also had a root canal done by a woman doctor. I, too, couldn't believe it was painless and didn't take long. How times have changed with dental procedures through the years. I do feel a little pain this evening ... but, it's not bad. The funny thing is that I feel hungry. :w00t:

I can't thank you enough for always being there, Sue. I feel so blessed to have you as a friend ... along with everyone else here, too. I keep saying it's a comfort to know so many care and send prayers ... it helps so, so much.:wub:

I love you, girlfriend. :smootch::heart: 



njdrake said:


> Marie, I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers too. I'm sure it will be fine and you'll be back home wondering why you were even worried about it.
> Hugs!!


"Dearest Jane, you are just the sweetest. :smootch::tender: Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers. I am so glad the surgery is over! And, yes, it did go well. Just a little bit of discomfort, but, expected. I can't complain. The doctor and staff were wonderful.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

great news! show us your winning smile when you feel better


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so relieved and happy to hear that you came through...and that you did feel our love. Thank modern medicine for implants...and thank God for giving man-kind the intelligence to do it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- just catching up on this thread. I'm sooooooooooo glad that your procedure went well and that it's OVER.

Believe it or not, I have much more trouble with dental things than I do with all the other stuff. I have a terrible gag reflex and they always have to pretty much knock me out to do anything in my mouth. On top of that I have a very small sized mouth (I'm a big mouth in some ways, though. LOL). An adult should have 32 total adult teeth and I only have 24. Yes -- 8 total teeth were pulled when I was in my teens just to accommodate the rest of the teeth in my mouth. So in addition to the gag reflex, there isn't much room to do things in my mouth. Makes it difficult for the dentist and for me. Being knocked out is BEST. 

Anyway, I'm so glad that it's over and behind you. Still sending prayers that the healing goes smoothly. Love you, GF.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

suzimalteselover said:


> Marie, I hope the surgery goes well tomorrow. I understand your apprehension. I am the same way with dental work. But, try to stay positive and envision yourself on the road to success with your implant....the power of the mind is incredible. I will be thinking of you tomorrow.


Thank you so much, Suzi. :tender: You are so right ... that the power of the mind is incredible. I just have to remind myself of that more!:thumbsup:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Marie, you know that I am sending lots of love and healing thoughts to you. I've had implants (teeth, not boobs, lol) and really didn't have much discomfort. Please update us when you can.


Awww ... Linda. You are so sweet. :tender::smootch: Thank you so much. And, it's great to get feedback from someone who has had implants and didn't have much discomfort. Thank you for sharing that. Love and hugs for you, Linda.:wub::smootch::heart:



Summergirl73 said:


> Lifting up a prayers and sending positive energy your way! Big hugs ♥.


Thank you very much, Bridget.:tender: Hugs back to you. :wub:



allheart said:


> Just said my morning prayers Marie, and asked God to watch over you, that all goest perfectly and lay His healing hands on you, to comfort you.
> 
> All my love,
> Christine


Christine, sweetie ... I read this right before heading off to the surgeon. Thank you for thinking of me this morning and for the beautiful prayer. It means the world to me and was such a comfort. Love and hugs for you, Christine.:wub::smootch::heart:



edelweiss said:


> It is Thurs. afternoon in Vienna & you are in my thoughts (along w/a couple of other things!)! 'Praying healing.
> I am allergic to local anesthesia (anaphylactic shock allergic) so you are big time on my mind! Please up-date us when you are back home & lucid!


Thank you, darling Sandi. :smootch: I'm home and fine. Lucid? Well, some people might not think so!:HistericalSmiley: Hugs and love for you and precious, Kitzel. Let me tell you ... Kitzel went through a lot more than I did ... bless his sweet heart.:wub:



cyndrae said:


> Keeping you in my prayers today. You will be up and around in no time. Just hang on to the phone next time....Oh I know, how about handsfree next time


:tender:


harrysmom said:


> Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers today. Please let us know how it goes.


Thank you very much, Debbie. I appreciate your thoughts and prayers. :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - thinking of you today and hoping all goes well. :wub::wub:


Thank you again, darling Sue. :smootch::heart:



donnad said:


> Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


Thank you so much, Donna.:tender:



MoonDog said:


> Marie, I wish I had seen this post yesterday so I could have added you to my prayer list last night, but I said a prayer for you, just now. I'll be checking for updates...


Aww ... thank you, Robin. You are a sweetie. :tender:



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Marie....Good luck tomorrow and I will say prayers for you! Please let us know how you are doing and after that, you can smile that beautiful smile for us!!!!


Aww ... thank you, Dianne! :smootch::tender: I am fine tonight. Just a tad discomfort. I just have to make sure I try and keep my tummy calm from the antibiotics, etc. But, I will get through that, too. I meant to share with everyone that all through Christmas I was singing ... "All I want for Christmas is my one front tooth!" LOL I've been wearing a retainer ... but, it will be so nice when I have the new crown. That will be in about twelve to sixteen weeks ... a nice spring present!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, glad you got through it all right


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love "All I want for Christmas is my one front tooth." :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I reminds me of a joke I heard when I lived in VT. What do you say to the prettiest girl in (a certain VT town)? Nice tooth. :w00t:

I'm so happy that you got through it fine. It's amazing what they can do these days. My dentist is very advanced as far as imaging and procedures go. His practice teaches a lot of dentists and he also got in his own lab so does crowns immediately - no temps and they're all cut perfectly I think by laser programmed by the computer.
Be sure you have something in your stomach to line it for the antibiotic. I can't take amoxicillin - it never is strong enough to work for me.:blink: 
Love you too, dearest friend. :smootch:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray! Gentle hugs to you (so as not to put too much pressure on the jaw area, you know)!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Marie, Didnt see this until now too. So glad you are doing good. Hope you are snuggled up in some warm P.J's and taking care of you. 
Hugs, Edie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just saw your thread Marie, I pray for you everyday so when I read your post I smiled knowing you are covered by prayer, we all love our dear Marie:heart::smootch:and I am soooo happy your ok. God is good. He has his arms around you always my precious friend. I love you, make sure and get rest ok


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I just saw your thread Marie, I pray for you everyday so when I read your post I smiled knowing you are covered by prayer, we all love our dear Marie:heart::smootch:and I am soooo happy your ok. God is good. He has his arms around you always my precious friend. I love you, make sure and get rest ok





Maglily said:


> great news! show us your winning smile when you feel better





Sylie said:


> I am so relieved and happy to hear that you came through...and that you did feel our love. Thank modern medicine for implants...and thank God for giving man-kind the intelligence to do it.





Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- just catching up on this thread. I'm sooooooooooo glad that your procedure went well and that it's OVER.
> 
> Believe it or not, I have much more trouble with dental things than I do with all the other stuff. I have a terrible gag reflex and they always have to pretty much knock me out to do anything in my mouth. On top of that I have a very small sized mouth (I'm a big mouth in some ways, though. LOL). An adult should have 32 total adult teeth and I only have 24. Yes -- 8 total teeth were pulled when I was in my teens just to accommodate the rest of the teeth in my mouth. So in addition to the gag reflex, there isn't much room to do things in my mouth. Makes it difficult for the dentist and for me. Being knocked out is BEST.
> 
> Anyway, I'm so glad that it's over and behind you. Still sending prayers that the healing goes smoothly. Love you, GF.





zooeysmom said:


> Aww, glad you got through it all right





Snowbody said:


> I love "All I want for Christmas is my one front tooth." :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I reminds me of a joke I heard when I lived in VT. What do you say to the prettiest girl in (a certain VT town)? Nice tooth. :w00t:
> 
> I'm so happy that you got through it fine. It's amazing what they can do these days. My dentist is very advanced as far as imaging and procedures go. His practice teaches a lot of dentists and he also got in his own lab so does crowns immediately - no temps and they're all cut perfectly I think by laser programmed by the computer.
> Be sure you have something in your stomach to line it for the antibiotic. I can't take amoxicillin - it never is strong enough to work for me.:blink:
> Love you too, dearest friend. :smootch:





maggieh said:


> Hooray! Gentle hugs to you (so as not to put too much pressure on the jaw area, you know)!!!





plenty pets 20 said:


> Marie, Didnt see this until now too. So glad you are doing good. Hope you are snuggled up in some warm P.J's and taking care of you.
> Hugs, Edie


Thank you so much .. you are all the best friends! I love all of you!
I'm going back to sleep for a while ... And, so glad I got through yesterday!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marie, I'm so glad you're doing well!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so happy it all went well for you!! :chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Marie, I just saw this post. I hope and pray you continue to do well. I had two implants last year and they are great.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Lord please send our friend peace and serenity during her time of need. 
best wishes!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Marie, I'm so glad you're doing well!!!


Thank you, Nida. :tender: I am soooo glad the surgery is over. But, it wasn't bad. I have another tooth that will need an implant at some point ... so, at least I know what to expect. I just have to be careful for now not to chew on that side ... so that it can begin to heal properly. I cannot believe what I did earlier this evening! I was sleeping, and, when turning over ... somehow knocked that side where the implant is! I'm a klutz ... even when I'm half asleep! But, I'm okay. I see the surgeon on Thursday for my first check-up. 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahhh so happy it all went well for you!! :chili:


Thank you, Terry.:tender:I'm a little concerned about the antibiotics ... but, I think I'll be okay. I haven't needed any more Advil ... so, that's a good thing. 



Rocky's Mom said:


> Marie, I just saw this post. I hope and pray you continue to do well. I had two implants last year and they are great.


Thank you, Dianne.:tender: How long did you have to wait for the permanent crowns? I understand it will be twelve to sixteen weeks for me.



Lovkins mama said:


> Lord please send our friend peace and serenity during her time of need.
> best wishes!


Awww ... thank you, Christina.:tender: And, I think you are new to SM ... so, a big welcome to you!:tender:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm out of town this weekend so have missed so much! So glad you did well! I have a dental implant on one of my molars. I had three unsuccessful root canals on the same tooth, and during the last one the endodontist broke my tooth-- it just shattered. So, I got a dental implant and I'm so happy with it. If I ever need another root canal I may just opt to get the implant straight off since I had such miserable experiences with the root canals I've had.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am happy to read that u are doing good Sweet Marie
Hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

socalyte said:


> I'm out of town this weekend so have missed so much! So glad you did well! I have a dental implant on one of my molars. I had three unsuccessful root canals on the same tooth, and during the last one the endodontist broke my tooth-- it just shattered. So, I got a dental implant and I'm so happy with it. If I ever need another root canal I may just opt to get the implant straight off since I had such miserable experiences with the root canals I've had.


Thank you, Jackie.:tender:
It's great to hear positive feedback on dental implants!:chili:


Katkoota said:


> I am happy to read that u are doing good Sweet Marie
> Hugs
> Kat


Aww ... Thank you, Kat!:smootch: You have been missed here ... but, so happy you had such a lovely visit with Alexandria and Ullana! I love all the pictures, too!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

gosh I feel terrible I didnt' see this. I'm a big chicken when it comes to the dentist. I'd rather give birth over a dentist visit...better pain killers!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> gosh I feel terrible I didnt' see this. I'm a big chicken when it comes to the dentist. I'd rather give birth over a dentist visit...better pain killers!


Oh, dear, Michelle ... you do sound worse than me!:HistericalSmiley: The procedure itself was not that bad. 

Actually, right at the moment though ... I am in a bit of a panic.:w00t: Suddenly, and I don't know how to explain or describe this right ... near the dissolvable stitches, there is something that was hard (looked like bone or a yellowish piece of tooth ... which it isn't) that has suddenly turned very soft!!!:w00t: I don't know what is going on! I want to phone the surgeon ... but, hate to bother him if it is part of the dissolvable stitching! Man ... I mean woman ... why do these things always happen to me on the weekend?!:w00t:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> gosh I feel terrible I didnt' see this. I'm a big chicken when it comes to the dentist. I'd rather give birth over a dentist visit...better pain killers!


Oh, dear, Michelle ... you do sound worse than me!:HistericalSmiley: The procedure itself was not that bad. 

Actually, right at the moment though ... I am in a bit of a panic.:w00t: Suddenly, and I don't know how to explain or describe this right ... near the dissolvable stitches, there is something that was hard (looked like bone or a yellowish piece of tooth ... which it isn't) has suddenly turned very soft!!!:w00t: I don't know what is going on! I want to phone the surgeon ... but, hate to bother him if it is part of the dissolvable stitching! Man ... I mean woman ... why do these things always happen to me on the weekend?!:w00t:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd call if it were me,I never take chances any more... Just Google Murphy's Law...my picture will show up...in colour!

Keep us posted,...Hugs!:grouphug:


----------

